# free prisoners....



## sayed ahmed almosawi (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Corry (Jun 6, 2008)

Very nice!  You might actually get more comments on this in the photojournalism forum.  Would you like me to move it there?  

(if you do, and I don't remember to come back and check, just pm me!)


----------



## sayed ahmed almosawi (Jun 7, 2008)

Yes, I want you to transmit


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 7, 2008)

This photo belongs in a newspaper somewhere!

IMO, Its not artistic, like in the sense it emotionally charges me.  But its does paint a very vivid picture, which is what photojournalism is all about (IMO).

Where was this photo taken?  Cause I would figure that all the signs would be in Arabic (I know one speaks Arabic, do they write in Arabic also, or does it have another name?)...


----------



## KD5NRH (Jun 7, 2008)

How do I go about getting a couple of these prisoners, and are they subject to the usual prisoner labor requirements?

I could definitely use some free prisoners for some of the odd jobs around the house, but I have to suspect that this is one of those free-with-exorbitant-shipping-and-handling-charge scams.


----------



## That One Guy (Jun 7, 2008)

KD5NRH said:


> How do I go about getting a couple of these prisoners, and are they subject to the usual prisoner labor requirements?
> 
> I could definitely use some free prisoners for some of the odd jobs around the house, but I have to suspect that this is one of those free-with-exorbitant-shipping-and-handling-charge scams.


----------



## Los Angeles (Jun 8, 2008)

KD5NRH said:


> How do I go about getting a couple of these prisoners, and are they subject to the usual prisoner labor requirements?
> 
> I could definitely use some free prisoners for some of the odd jobs around the house, but I have to suspect that this is one of those free-with-exorbitant-shipping-and-handling-charge scams.


 

THats real funny... Making fun of people that are imprisoned for their beliefs...


----------



## Chiller (Jun 8, 2008)

Nicely captured. 
  I was wondering if that has anything to do with a protest I shot here last summer.  I have never found out the meaning behind this protest.  
here is the thread.  
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=91195&highlight=sikh+protest


----------



## Big Bully (Jun 8, 2008)

Los Angeles said:


> THats real funny... Making fun of people that are imprisoned for their beliefs...


 

Oh come on... Take a joke! It was a light hearted comment, nothing to take personal.


----------



## Heck (Jun 8, 2008)

Edit due to forum rules lol Your right chiller Ill go back to my corner now


----------



## Chiller (Jun 8, 2008)

Just my honest opinion...but I think the politics should be left out......forum rules.


----------



## Renair (Jun 8, 2008)

Sayed, were these shot in the Kingdom of Bahrain or somewhere else?  I suppose the signs are in English to highlight their cause to foreign media.....


----------



## sayed ahmed almosawi (Jun 9, 2008)

Cairo Institute for Human Rights Studies (CIHRS)

*Oral Intervention*
*Agenda Item 6: UPR Review - Bahrain*
*8th Session of the Human Rights Council  Geneva*
*9 June 2008*
*Delivered by Abdulhadi Alkhawaja*



Thank you Mr. President,

The Cairo Institute for Human Rights Studies (CIHRS), in cooperation with its partner organization the Bahrain Centre for Human Rights, applauds Bahrain for its cooperation with the UPR and the pledges it has made during this process.

In this regard, the CIHRS calls upon the Bahrain Government to take into consideration the document signed by 47 national, regional and international NGOs which was submitted on 19th of May 2008 to the State minister for foreign affairs. The document, which was based on a compilation prepared by the Office of the High Commissioner for Human Rights, consolidates and strengthens government pledges.

Secondly, the Cairo Institute asks this Council to take in consideration the joint written statement submitted to the 8th Session of the HRC by the Cairo Institute in cooperation with the Bahrain Centre for Human Rights (BCHR) and the Bahrain Human Rights Society (BHRS). This statement contains an evaluation of the UPR process dealing with Bahrain. In particular it points out the lack of a genuine review of some states human rights policies due to uncritical state interventions during the UPR review; a practice which greatly threatens the legitimacy of the entire UPR process.

Mr. President..

We believe that all the rights contained in the Universal Declaration for Human Rights are of equal importance, however during the UPR review of Bahrain, an insufficient amount of consideration was given to political and civil rights in Bahrain. This was done in disregard for the information contained in the stakeholders report prepared by the Office of the High Commissioner for Human Rights.

In this regard, the Cairo Institute and its partner organization would like to highlight the following:
1. The people of Bahrain are unable to change their government peacefully and are not allowed to form political parties
2. The king of Bahrain rules the country with the assistance of his uncle as prime minister and 12 other members of the royal family who head 50% of the ministries, including the defense, the interior, the justice and the foreign affairs. 
3. The Royal Court controls a large portion of state revenues and all public lands and has an open hand to grant nationality to non-Bahrainies on political and sectarian grounds, leading to a wide range of sectarian discrimination and violations of economic and social rights.
4. According to a constitutional amendment created by the King, the King appoints half of the members of the National Assembly while the other half are elected based on gerrymandering to marginalize the majority Shia and political opponents. The King also appoints all members of the Constitutional Court and all members of the Supreme Judicial Council.

Moreover, Bahrainis are denied the right to petition their government;
· In 2005, the government threatened four opposition groups with the closing their organizations, and the arrest of their members if they aided in the collection of signatures on a petition calling for constitutional reforms. In reaction, a similar petition, which attracted 82,000 signatures, was submitted on the 14th of August 2006 to the office of the Secretary General of the United Nations in New York.
· Most recently, the Royal court has rejected a request dated 23 April 2008 for a meeting with the king to submit a new petition signed by more than 54,000 citizens calling for the resignation of the current Prime Minister, accusing him of corruption and for being responsible of human rights abuses during the last 37 years in power. Furthermore, the authorities have used force to disrupt two seminars related to this petition, which have lead to many arrests and injuries of innocent civilians, including Majeed Al-Qattan, 26 years, who is still in a coma at Salmaneya hospital after being shot in the head by a rubber bullet.

The Cairo Institute for Human Rights Studies calls upon the distinguish members of this Council to take into account the content and recommendations of NGOs Written Statements and to give suitable importance to all rights, including civil and political rights when forming recommendations to Bahrain.

Thank you Mr. President.


----------



## sayed ahmed almosawi (Jun 9, 2008)

*Oral Intervention  UPR- Bahrain*


9 June 2008



8th Session of the Human Rights Council  Geneva



*Front Line*: The International Foundation for the Protection of Human Rights Defenders


And The Cairo Institute for Human Rights Studies



Delivered by Abdulhadi Alkhawaja



You Excellency the President and the distinguish members of the Council,

As a Bahraini human rights defender registered with Front Line, I have the honor to present the organizations oral statement to this meeting.

Front Line, which is a leading international Foundation for the protection of human rights defenders, would like to draw your attention to the following:​
Firstly: the Bahrain government is still imposing siege and legal ban on several human rights groups including: 

the Bahrain Centre for Human Rights,​
the Bahrain Women Petition Committee,​
the Bahrain Youth Human Rights Organization,​
the National Committee for Martyrs and Victims of Torture, and​
the Unemployed Committee.​
In this regard, the government has not reacted positively to a recommendation on 2005, by the UN Committee Against Racial Discrimination, to maintain dialogue with all civil society organizations, including those critical of its policies.


These human rights groups were not engaged in the preparation of information submitted by the government to the UPR despite the HRC Resolution 5/1 of 18 June 2007. While, until date, these groups are excluded from government plans to implement its pledges and the outcome of the UPR. 

The Bahrain authority is considering those groups as unauthorized according to Decree No. (21) of 1989. This law is considered as restrictive and has been, for more than five years, under review by the government and the National Assembly. The government drafted a new law on societies which still contains various restrictions and requires administrative authorization for any group to be established or to perform activities.

Secondly: During the last four years, human rights groups and defenders were harassed, defamed, denied access to the media and legally persecuted. Many of them were victims of the use of excessive force, as in the cases of senior members of the Bahrain Centre for Human Rights and the Committee of the unemployed during two peaceful demonstrations in June and July 2005. 

Two senior members of the Unemployed Committee were reportedly abducted and severely beaten; one of them was reportedly sexually abuse and now is living in the UK as a political refugee. The former president of the Committee of victims of torture was also granted political refugee status in the UK after being a victim of defaming and was brought to trial twice on charges related to social misconduct. The president of the Bahrain Women Petition Committee was brought to trial on several charges including defaming Sharia Court judges. Most of theses cases were documented by national and international organizations and were addressed in communications with the government by the UN relevant procedure, however, no investigations has been conducted.

The Special Representative of The Secretary General on the Situation of Human Rights Defenders raised concerns including; that the decision to dissolve the Bahrain Centre for Human Rightswas an attempt by the authorities to silence human rights defenders in the country, and that the use of criminal charges frequently implies the risk of suppressing legitimate free speech particularly when such charges are raised against a person for having denounced alleged human rights violations. The special representative requested the Bahrain government to provide information on certain human rights activists and on any charges brought against them and to review the _Law on Societies _and other relevant regulations to ensure that Bahrains legislation adequately protects the right of persons to freely organize to defend human rights.

Fourthly: As for the current situation, since December 2007, an activist has lost his life as a result of using excessive force by the security Special Force against a demonstration calling for an end of impunity and redress for victims of torture. The incident triggered protests and unrest during which the authorities reportedly have staged a crack down against activists and human rights groups including members of the Unemployed Committee and the Bahrain Youth Human Rights Society. In most cases, these persons were arrested violently at there houses, they were reportedly subjected to severe torture including the use of electric chocks, hanging and sexual abuse, and they are currently facing unfair trial.​
Finally: Front line would like to recommend: 

That all aforementioned remarks to be taking in consideration when adopting and in the follow-up of UPR recommendations,​
That Bahrain invites the Special Rapporteur on Human Rights Defenders to visit Bahrain as soon as possible​
That Bahrain should insure in laws and practices the implementation of the International Declaration on human rights defenders​
To release human rights activists and to investigate reports of abuse and harassments against human rights defenders, and​
That the International community, specially governments with good relations to Bahrain including the European Union and the united states, to take more effective role in the protection human rights activists in Bahrain​

Thank you Mr. President​


----------



## Los Angeles (Jun 13, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Oh come on... Take a joke! It was a light hearted comment, nothing to take personal.



.


----------



## Arch (Jun 14, 2008)

LA that is not acceptable.


----------



## Los Angeles (Jun 16, 2008)

Arch said:


> LA that is not acceptable.



But making light of possible false imprisonment is acceptable?


----------

